# Can I put my BFD at the sub?



## lovingdvd (Jan 23, 2007)

Because of all its bright lights and so forth, I was thinking I would just put my BFD by my sub rather than in the equipment rack. The sub is behind the couch. Since the BDF just takes the sub in and gives a sub out, this seems totally doable. I just wanted to ask to make sure I'm not overlooking anything, as I haven't seen anyone else mention they've done this. Thanks.


----------



## Otto (May 18, 2006)

It really shouldn't matter where you put the BFD. For longer runs, I might suggest using the balanced input if you can. If not, it'll probably be fine with an RCA cable and adapters.


----------



## cyberbri (Apr 27, 2006)

Yeah, under the couch, whatever. I have mine underneath the bookshelf to the right of my TV stand. My TV stand and flanking bookshelf cabinets have legs, so I have clearance underneath for my power bars, router, etc.

It's not totally in view, but I can still see the level meter so I know if I'm clipping, how loud the bass signal is, etc.


----------

